

Eating too much is why you are fat, despite the jogging - npalli
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1682594/eating-too-much-is-still-why-youre-fat-despite-all-that-jogging

======
pif
One more article that talks about obesity without naming the hunger problem:
absolutely useless! What non-obese people, and among them many doctors as
well, have a hard time to understand, is that eating too much is (usually)
just the direct consequence of being too hungry. Hunger is not only the reason
why obese people eat too much, it's also the reason why a diet is the most
useless advise you can give to an obese. No diet will cure his hunger, and as
such he will just suffer from a different reason: instead of feeling his body
exploding, he will always feel an unnatural hunger that will suck the joy of
living out of him. Don't talk of calories to an obese: he couldn't care less!
Teach him how to get rid of his hunger without eating too much, and you will
mark a point.

